# Fluffy



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

As my mind gets confused very easily i have made my life simplier by doing seperate threads for each ginger ninja. 

So, this is Fluffy.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

beautiful:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Can I put them both up on the site and F B page nopw?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Spid, not just yet, i need a vet check first and we may have homes for these 2 delightful boys. xxx


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

oh how gorgeous - I sure people will be fighting to home this little one.

I had a Ginger Tom who was the most loving and soppy cat I have ever had!

x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Look at that little face  absolutely adorable :001_wub:


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

He is so cute, i love ginger kittens (good job in our house at the mo!). he is adorable


----------



## Jazzy Belle (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh my goodness :001_tt1:


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ooooh!!!!! How cute is he??!!! :001_wub:

Good job I'm spoken for


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fluffy is going to his new home Tomorrow (friday evening).


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fluffy has now gone to his wonderful new forever home.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

brilliant news CC enjoy your new forever home Fluffy


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They are both wonderful people and Fluffy will be spoilt.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

j4nfr4n said:


> brilliant news CC enjoy your new forever home Fluffy


you know where he has gone don't you Mom? geoff paige's daughters bf's mom


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

cats galore said:


> you know where he has gone don't you Mom? geoff paige's daughters bf's mom


yes i thought that was it but a bit slow today not to well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon, just to cheer you up cg's next kitten will be called ERIC.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Hope you feel better soon, just to cheer you up cg's next kitten will be called ERIC.


who's side are you on, i thought you were my friend


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

:lol::lol:


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Hope you feel better soon, just to cheer you up cg's next kitten will be called ERIC.


thank you so much CC you have cheered me up so much i think i have always needed an eric in my life


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Nothing wrong with Eric xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

j4nfr4n said:


> thank you so much CC you have cheered me up so much i think i have always needed an eric in my life


ut:ut::lol::lol:


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

cats galore said:


> ut:ut::lol::lol:


the only way i have been loopy is putting up with you daughter dear:001_tt2:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You could have Eric and Erica.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> You could have Eric and Erica.


perfect names sal will be pleased to know you have named them for her


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

sorry about the punctuation being missing CC not with it tonight and my daughter is moaning about it.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> You could have Eric and Erica.


i need two kittens to be able to use both names


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd ROFLMAO if we could have a Bert and an Ernie 

Small things amuse small minds, apparently - I'll get my coat...


----------

